# A Meeting of Minds



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

just a little story i thought up, more to come


They stood their watching each other silently, both sides unwilling to move for fear of accidently threatening the other. On one side the figures stood tall and proud, each a pillar of hope for their dying race, and on the other some stood to their full height while others crouched low to the ground. 

**Can you read anything?* *asked Jeran to Sartanis as he stood ready, his zealousnous for war barely contained. **No, I cannot my friend they are blocking themselves, but we do know that they are psychic...at least a few are** Jeran nodded, **Do they know we are?** Sartanis's voice chuckled in his head, the High Templar was amused **No they do not my friend, they think we are feral** Zer'Os openly snorted at this remark, Jeran shot a look at the Dark templar that told him to keep it shut. The figures across from them were tall and lean much like them yet looked human in most ways, their armor was thin but looked hard and thier weapons looked delicate. Nevertheless they looked like a war centered culture, but whether it was by choice or they were forced none could tell.

Elros stood watching the figures across from them, some stood tall and proud their eyes blazing with an inner fire while others were crouched low to the ground with shadowed glowing eyes. He had brought an honor gaurd of Dire Avengers with him but had wished that he had brought more of his council with him for he could not even get close to reading the minds of these strange creatures. He could feel the minds of his warriors and knew they were anxious, despite their appearances these creatures looked extremely intelligent and very dangerous, especially the big one that stood above them all in some strange form of power armor and glowing blades that blinded him when he looked at them with his mind. The other ones looked different, there were two of each, another big one that stood behind the biggest, two that were crouched low to the ground bound in rags and tiny plates of armor and two that seemed to float above the ground, their eyes blazing and cloaks over their armor flittering lightly. The last one was in some sort of machine but Elros could sense a very powerful mind inside, it reminded him of a refined dreadnought.

Finally the Farseer Elros took a step forward and nodded at the other group before Jartanis floated out to meet him also nodding. Openly he spoke,_ "Greetings, I am Elros, Farseer for my people."_ Jartanis simply cocked his head to the side trying to understand. Elros searched his mind for other languages he knew and decided that these things must have had contact with the Mon'Keigh and said the same in Low Gothic. 

Jartanis's eyes squinted as he processed what the Farseer was saying, what he had said sounded slightly familiar to the human language but very different, he understood it was a greeting though and said back, **I am Jartanis, High Templar and leader of this strike force of the Protoss people** He watched as Elros tensed a bit and could almost see the wheels turning as he deciphered what he had said, apparently this one didn't like being spoken to psychically, and waited patiently.

As the leaders of both groups spoke to each other they gradually built up an understanding, the Protoss proving that they could understand and learn a language extremely quick, and soon the two were conversing. As they did both sides' warriors stood and watched the other waiting for them to make a wrong move. This was a tense meeting, both sides were being extremely cautious and protective and none knew which way it was going to go.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

A brilliant idea... Protoss and Eldar.. Hahaha... I'm intrigued... Very intrigued.. Excited to know what happens next:victory::grin:..


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ooh, damn! i love this! absolutely brilliant mate! I've always likened the Protoss to the Eldar. Very similar in some instances. I really like this story a lot! Please write more! StarCraft fucking rocks! :grin: Same with the Zurg, i always pegged them for 'Nids. lol and the Humans always reminded me of SM's. ahh, i haven't thought about this in a while! *goes to find and blow the dust off his old StarCraft CD-ROM*

good times, :drinks:

CP


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

It was Elros's turn to cock his head in thought now, these beings were extremely intelligent and dangerous yet they seemed to him somewhat lesser then his own species, yet they had somehow made thier way through a sort of portal in an expedition from their own galaxy into theirs. That was what had attracted he and his people, the opening of a large warp gate that had stayed open was a worrisome thing, especially with the forces of chaos on the move. Despite their opening of this gate and surprising use of the warp they all seemed extremely pure, it was an interesting nugget of information and he dearly wanted to explore more but knew that these beings would not allow him to.

They had called themselves the Protoss, an ancient yet still powerful and budding race now that they had reunited their old factions. Apparently every single one of them was a psychic, this much Jartanis had told him, and a powerful one at that that could do many things with their minds. He wanted to believe that their tech level was a bit below that of the Eldar, which is what he thought they wanted him to believe, but their craft and armament suggested something much much more. He was thankful he had decided to wear his bonehelm for it allowed him to examine their bodies and physiology intensely without them knowing.

They were tall and lanky with a greyish skin, yet they seemed extremely powerful much like his people. Their heads were what intrigued him the most, thier faces showed only a set of eyes and that was it, no mouths, very thin slits for noses that a human wouldnt be able to see and small ear holes with no lobes. He wondered how they ate or what they ate and even if they did in the conventional way, but what was most interesting to him was the huge braids that fell behind their heads that looked like giant nerves more then anything else. He could sense extreme power coming from these but couldnt understand why, until these Protoss trusted him and his people he supposed he would never know. The warp gate had been his reason for contacting these beings, and they had told him they would not close it and did not tell him if they could create another. This had angered him but he did not show it and walked back to his honor guard to tell them to ready for extraction.

-------------------------

Jartanis floated back to his small group, **Well** asked Ferix tersely, the ancient Dragoon that now sported the new Immortal structure was impatient like the rest of them. **We have come to the conclusion that neither of us pose a real threat to the other. They believe that we do not have control over our portal that they call a warp gate** he saw looks of puzzlement on his allies' faces **What is a warp gate** asked Zer'Os. Jartanis actually shrugged his shoulders, **I do not know my friend, but they want us to close it and want to know if we have the ability to open another one** **What did you tell them** said Jeran as he stepped forward. **I told them that we will not close it and did not tell them that we did have the ability to make another** said Jartanis very matter of factly.

**We were sent here by Artanis and Zeratul to explore and find new planets for our people away from the Zerg menace and to be able, hopefully to take our human allies with us. I will not jeopordize that mission on the whims of some weak psychic** stated Jartanis. **They are arrogant and believe us to be weaker then they are** said Ferix in a low grumble. Zer'Os turned to regard the Immortal **Weren't you also until the Zerg took Aiur?** Ferix let out a low growl in response before Jartanis stepped in **Enough my friends, we are united now that is all that matters. Now we must head back to our ships and continue our operations** **And if these beings get in our way** asked Jeran. Jartanis's eyes narrowed **Then we will be forced to use our power**


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is gonna be epic... Yeah:victory:!...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Protoss fleet drifted slowly through space as the last of their ships came through the portal and into the foreign galaxy. With a hiss that could be heard across all audio lines on every ship the portal blinked close and soon there was nothing but blackness where it had once been. The massive yet elegant ships began to make their way through space and to the nearest star system that showed signs of plant life on some of its planets. Little did they know that these worlds were maiden worlds that were watched over and being saved for the Eldar peoples and that to trespass on them was to mean war to those people.

Yet the Protoss, ignorant of why these planets were so stunningly beautiful, made thier way to the system anyway and touched down on each of the planets that could sustain life and soon had portals opened up to warp in buildings for thier people and for the humans that were not far behind them.

----------------------------

The Eldar had planned to leave the creatures that had called themselves the Protoss alone once the warp gate had been closed but as they made thier way away from the meeting place sensor sweeps had shown that the Protoss were making their way to a system of Eldar maiden worlds. This had angered the Eldar greatly that these beings would seek to defile these planets and the Eldar fleet had gathered at the edge of the system as its leaders discussed their plan of action and how to handle this problem.

As they debated on how best to combat these people they knew nothing about they did not realize that Protoss scout ships and Arbiters had picked up the presence of the Eldar fleet and relayed the information back to the Protoss leaders.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The meeting had been almost a year ago, yet it seemed to Jartanis like it took place many many years in the past. After touching down on the planets in this system and building up forward bases the beings that had called themselves the Eldar had attacked them with almost no warning. While Protoss Arbiters and scouts had been relaying the Eldar fleet information back to their leaders the swiftness of the attack was ferocious and completely caught the Protoss offgaurd.

The first two planets had been left by the Protoss after they realized that the Eldar were using teleporting devices to reach the surface of the planet and bypass their air defenses. Once the Protoss had realized this they had systematically located and detroyed each crescent shaped device on the planets they now occupied. About four months into the debacle reinforcements had reached both sides, for the Eldar it had come in the rest of their craftworld answering their bretheren's call and for the Protoss it had come in the form of the endless amounts of humans that now called themselves The Protectorate.

------------------------

The trenches were filled with the sounds of gunfire and the booming whoomps of the Protoss Photon Cannons as they fired at the enemy armor and air support. Down in the dirt and grime of the trenches were the Protectorates' many marines, some in bunkers and others simply hiding and using the dirt wall of the trenches as cover. A marine fell to the floor, his face torn apart by the Eldar weaponry, and James cursed as another one of his men bit the dust.

These aliens had proven to be some of the hardest bastards he had ever fought. While the Protectorate and the Protoss had numbers the technology and skill of these Eldar was absolutely amazing. If he had been a raw recruit he would have ended up like the man who just had his face pulped, but he was a hardened warrior and ex-con and didn't allow the Eldar's tech to dazzle him.

He turned to his men and did a quick head count, ten left, fuck they were going to be rat piss if their reinforcements didn't get here soon. Suddenly a blood curdling scream resounded across the battlefield and James was forced to look over the trenchline to see twenty female Eldar charging their trenches, swords raised high above their heads howling. He had to admit, he was definately unnerved now, _"Get the fuck back to the bunker!" _the marines didn't need to be told twice. 

He rushed past them and burst through the door to the bunker to hear a whirring and then a loud booming noise as a Goliath made its way to cover them and opened up on the howling eldar. But it didnt help, a bright flash lit up the air as an Eldar tank jetted by and the Goliath that was now missing half of its body fell to the ground before exploding. It seemed as though everything was moving in slow motion now, he could see the Eldar grunt troops speeding toward their trenches guns blazing. He knew he didn't have to worry about the ones that teleported, the Protoss shields overhead cut out that problem, but he could see the last two men from his squad get cut in half by the howling warriors and he let out a burst of fire in a rage.

One of the warriors lost her head in an explosion and James accepted the fact that they were going to die right now, that he was going to die. The last of his men made it into the bunker, there were four of them now not including him, and they all turned back toward the door and opened fire. The warriors danced around most of the fire as they always did but one of them was flung to the side by an invisible force and in the blink of an eye James saw a Dark Templar's blade tear through another one of the warriors. 

Zealots poured over the trenchline and met the Eldar charge head on, the Photon Cannons along this line still firing. A Zealot stopped by the entrance to the bunker, *"Close the door! You will be extracted soon!"* James and his men closed the door shut and locked it tight knowing full well that if their neighboring Photon Cannon was taken out that the Eldar could teleport in here and tear them to pieces. 

They set up at the firing slots and opened fire along their trench lines as the Protoss sought to hold up the Eldar advance long enough to get their human allies out of there. He saw many things that day, he saw a Zealot tear four Eldar troops in two before getting vaporized by some plasma gun, an Eldar psychic shoot a blast of lightning out of its fingers and kill ten Zealots in one sweep, a Dark Templar group that could only be recognized by the twinkle of thier blades cut a swathe through the Eldar ranks and an Eldar sharpshooter hit one of his men right between the eyes from the safety of its own cover.

A loud explosion was heard and Jame's radio burst into life, *"Get your ass out here now James!" * He and his men abandoned their posts and sped up the ladder to the top of the bunker and onto the roof to see a transport hovering above them and the face of his life-long friend Bill, *"Am I glad to see you you shit head!"* Bill smiled but suddenly James' visor was covered in a splatter of blood as another one of his men got torn apart by the Eldar weaponry. The transport swayed as a bright lance of light was shot from a walking Eldar behemoth and impacted on a joint of the nearest Photon Cannon causing it to short out and explode. 

The resounding boom was followed by a rush of air as the shield gave out and James saw Bill's face go white as he pulled his friend into the transport. Bright flashes lit up the bunker's roof and the trenchlines as Eldar teleported right into the midst of the fighting. The last of James' men died as he pulled the pin from a grenade on his belt and ran after an Eldar that had just sprouted from the air, with an explosion they were both engulfed in flames and blown apart. 

As the transport turned and took off Bill spoke up, his own armor covered in the blood of allies and Eldar,* "They've had us on our back foot this whole damn war."* James looked out the window and saw the Protoss retreating to their own shuttles as the Eldar overran their position. *"We need to make a stand somewhere."* he said, *"Where? These bastards are so damned fast in their fucking attacks we will be forced to give up and retreat."* said Bill, James shook his head, *"I know, but I heard the commanders have a plan for these assholes. Keep in mind these have only been our forward bases so far."* 

Bill actually laughed, *"Yeah yeah yeah, I heard that shit too, rumors says me until we see the plan in action. Only thing these skinny shits have on us is speed, their tech is on par in most places with the Protoss and it seems like thier psychics are getting a run for their money from the High Templars. Shit, they ain't even seen the Archons yet."*


----------

